# cleaning/takedown of Papa Nambu (model 1902 - modified)



## c.stichweh (May 27, 2009)

I just found my grandfather's Model 1902 Nambu pistol. It's an 8mm and it's NOT a model 14. I cannot seem to take down any further than the grips and removal of the firing pin and spring. Can't get the bolt removed or the trigger mechanism, either. Looks like after those are out I could remove and clean the barrel. Most take down instructions I've seen have been for the model 14.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gordylew (May 27, 2009)

Push the bolt lock/striker spring guide in slightly, give it a quarter turn counter-clockwise and pull it out.

 Put the muzzle on a firm but non-marring surface like wood. Push down so the barrel moves back as far as it can (about 3mm, 0.125 inches).

 While holding the gun in this position, push in on the magazine latch button and slide the trigger guard down.

 When the trigger guard is down, the barrel assembly with bolt, striker, etc. can be removed from the front


The Ruger MkI was inspired by these guns and if you ever took a Ruger MK I apart and then spent the next 2 days trying to figure how to put it back together then you know who to blame.  btw never take one apart while sitting on the toilet ,just take my word on it.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 27, 2009)

Mental note to self...put it in a 1 gal zip lock storage bag B4 taking it apart...all the little pieces and springs are easier to find again!   Shag carpet is a pain.    Good luck Chuck!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 27, 2009)

> The Ruger MkI was inspired by these guns and if you ever took a Ruger MK I apart and then spent the next 2 days trying to figure how to put it back together then you know who to blame. btw never take one apart while sitting on the toilet ,just take my word on it.



Well that explains a lot.

I've had one for 30 years, and I have to look up the instructions to put it back together.


----------



## c.stichweh (May 27, 2009)

Gordylew - thanks for the response.

While holding the gun in this position, push in on the magazine latch button and slide the trigger guard down....Do you mean slide the trigger guard down towards the bottom of the grip or towards the front end of the barrel?

Chuck



gordylew said:


> Push the bolt lock/striker spring guide in slightly, give it a quarter turn counter-clockwise and pull it out.
> 
> Put the muzzle on a firm but non-marring surface like wood. Push down so the barrel moves back as far as it can (about 3mm, 0.125 inches).
> 
> ...


----------

